# Funny dog pics



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

Cute. Please do not post pictures of cute puppies. I have a weakness for puppies. Now I want one, but they grow up to be dogs. mg:


----------



## Daniel

Fortunately, these guys aren't very cute:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

We need more funny dog pics. Are cats funnier than dogs?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I don't know, really. I suspect so, but it may just be that cat pics are funnier than dog pics.


----------



## Cat Dancer

Ahh. That does make sense.


----------



## Daniel

> it may just be that cat pics are funnier than dog pics.


And dog videos may be funnier than dog pictures or cat videos:

Dogs funnier than cats? Video show says yes - Entertainment - Television - TODAYshow.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

Here is one:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood

The enquiring mind... 



Yeah I know he isn't a dog.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

bloodwood said:


> Yeah I know he isn't a dog.


 
But does he know he isn't a dog?


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## David Baxter PhD

:lol: I love the expression on the face of the cat in the background...


----------



## bloodwood

He just looks peeved!


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood

No no no. I am *making* the pillow for you. 
Heh heh...


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 5*

I am a pretty dog. People admire me. I am a very pretty pouch.
Uhm wrong group but still kind of cute.


----------



## bloodwood

Doc seems hopeful. A tuck here a nip there and I will have the face of a baby again.


----------



## bloodwood

I can help!!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

AHAHAHAHAAAA!  Here's the funny dog pictures!  8D







 -- I love technical support dogs...






  -- *squeal*


----------



## bloodwood

Moms


----------



## David Baxter PhD

LOL @ "living the dream".


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_CMhkcRtCn...nny-dog-pictures-boston-terrier-bed-floor.jpg

http://ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/funny-dog-pictures-adopted-kittens.jpg

http://ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/funny-dog-pictures-cat-waits-with-dog.jpg

http://www.freerealmsinsider.com/fo...-thread-funny-dog-pictures-personal-space.jpg

http://ihasahotdog.wordpress.com/files/2008/11/funny-dog-pictures-yoga.jpg

http://demotivate.me/mediafiles/full/47201030309PM_funny_demotivational_posters_34.jpg

http://www.ihasafunny.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/funny-signs-attention-dogs-i-has-a-funny.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b...osters/funny-dog-pictures-bedtime-stories.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b...osters/funny-dog-pictures-friends-mailman.jpg


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood

*Incongruity*


----------



## bloodwood

*Huh?*


----------



## Daniel

..one of many University of Florida lab experiments gone wrong.

Another one:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Our doggy, Bruiser...








Bruiser, Lord over all Squeaky Toys...


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

http://d0gl0ver.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/funny-dog-pictures-doggah-security.jpg?w=306&h=486


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

I can't remember...  Did I already post this... ?


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Chain Lightning




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

[video=youtube;hLYMD6R6PvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hLYMD6R6PvU[/MEDIA]


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

[video=youtube;jQVDEyUpHkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jQVDEyUpHkE[/MEDIA]


----------



## bloodwood

The Vet


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood

A friend sent me this. A live Puppy Cam.

Really cute

Brown Bear & Salmon Cam - Brooks Falls - Bears - explore


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Not a whole lot of action there at the moment...


----------



## bloodwood

It does seem to vary a bit, When they sleep or are just relaxing. I drop in once in a while and they can get pretty rambunctious. At he moment they are wrestling and playing. 7pm saturday night



David Baxter said:


> Not a whole lot of action there at the moment...


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood

This is just mockery... and           .... Can't fight what the heart wants...


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Andy




----------



## David Baxter PhD

That cracks me up!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## rdw

We have a "princess" golden retriever that would love to play fetch that way! :lol:


----------



## bloodwood

Canine Shame!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Banned

^^ I think that's why my therapist doesn't want dogs in his office.  He says its allergies but I bet the last dog he let in turned the couch into that...


----------



## Meg

I'd love a therapy dog!  I suspect it would be more than a little distracting, unfortunately.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

I think one of my dog really feels this way.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Banned

I object!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Objection overruled. Dogs love bacon. Period. Accept it and move on. 


_And keep your dog and your pig in separate rooms._ )


----------



## Banned

I used to give my dogs smoked pig ears as a treat.  When I got Jillian I was afraid they might try to eat her ears.   Thankfully they are intact.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GDPR




----------



## bloodwood

Little traveler  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -            The family


----------



## Retired

More....


----------



## rdw

This could be Casey and Finnegan


----------



## Banned




----------



## MHealthJo




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## gooblax




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Harebells




----------



## MHealthJo

Psh NO I was not staring at your food, of course not. Why would you think I would do that.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Street view this, Google! Oh... and woof!*


*A Dog Caught Chasing The Google Street View Car*
_Search Engine Roundtable_
April 13, 2018



Google shared on Twitter  a street view image on Google Maps of a dog in Japan chasing a Google  Street View Car.  It is pretty funny and they said on Twitter "so we  have a new mascot. This pup was chasing our Street View car in Japan and  now, our hearts."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## gooblax




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Harebells




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

:hilarious:

:rofl:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Rain or snow:


----------



## GaryQ

… and evens notifies the teller if you "accidentally" dropped something into your pocket 



Daniel said:


>


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Best friends:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

and bark at nothing while the neighbors are still sleeping :dog:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

The right one is on my minivan:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwIvd4aDZlA


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

My dogs trying to look innocent after checking for escape routes:  

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

I think dogs have a very Buddhist understanding of nothingness


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

From down under (Melbourne, Australia):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX9mr3Wot0A


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Every morning, my dog who is more "food focused" wakes up and immediately goes to the kitchen to look for crumbs I may have dropped while she was sleeping   She doesn't usually find anything, so I feel bad for her and give her a pre-breakfast treat.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Chaser the Dog Shows Off Her Smarts to Neil deGrasse Tyson - YouTube


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Artificial intelligence could train your dog while you are out at work. A prototype device can issue basic dog commands, recognise if they are carried out and provide a treat if they are.

Jason Stock and Tom Cavey at Colorado State University trained an AI to identify when dogs were sitting, standing or lying down using over 20,000 images of dogs from different breeds. The AI achieved 92 per cent accuracy.

This was then combined with a moveable camera, a speaker for issuing instructions and a dog treat delivery tube …


Read more: Artificial intelligence could train your dog how to sit | New Scientist


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


>



The Ford dealers make a lot of money from the service centers, which offset the cost of the service dogs


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Source


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

I also like the relatively huge GPS device.  

Not only does it track the dog, it prevents the dog from running away too fast


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------

